# Booths and Banners



## winestonefarm

I would love to see photos here or privately of banners and booths. trying to get ideas for mine for 2 fall shows. [email protected]

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Caprine Beings

Tammy


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Here is my banner and the wooden display hubby made me:










My top salesman:









Banner by Sondra :biggrin


----------



## Anita Martin

those displays are really nice. Tammy, are those sheets draped over your table? They look very pretty and homey. I'm trying to think of ways to display mine too. Michelle, that display looks great. Does it break down into pieces one person could handle?


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Yes, the display is actually 5 pieces. It is a bit awkward, so you would need a dolly to move each piece or get a helper...I used my son...he is the best!


----------



## Caprine Beings

Anita the bottom layer is a white sheet. The other piece is a pailsie (sp?) that my Mom gave for the booth. She's got a real material eye for sales. She also picked out the flowers that are thrown about. Really made the booth attractive The idea was to be as country simplistic as possible. Thanks Anita. Tammy


----------



## adillenal

Here is my banner. I don't have a booth picture with it on photobucket right now.









booth


----------



## winestonefarm

thanks for the photos, just what i needed. I am signed up for one local show and thinking of another for sept. getting excited/nervous. 

LaNell, what are your risers made of, size, etc??? 

other questions: i was thinking of putting out "guest" sizes but wondered if its too much trouble to have too many prices, i am up to 3, but thinking of covering all types of shoppers. 

also should i run a "special" 3/$10 or just stick with regular price. 



thanks, 
jodi


----------



## adillenal

Jodi - I use cardboard risers. I bought them temporarily several years ago and I am still using them. They come apart and fold flat for easy storage.
How large are your bars? I sell one for $5.00 OR 3 FOR $12.00. I have no problems selling at those prices. 
I also sell odds and ends in a bucket by the ounce. Ranges from $1.50 to $3.50. I sell a lot of those since some people aren't going to pay $5.00 but by the oz it is the same price. My bars are 5 oz.

Risers
http://www.gershelbros.com/product1475.html


----------



## Aja-Sammati

These were taken in the dark, lol, but you might get ideas. I am still working on a banner...but I have a cool idea that might work well, I'll share if it does. I am sending links, as I saved them too big, and am not good at resizing!
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h89/Aja-Sammati/Nightbooth10x103.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h89/Aja-Sammati/Nightbooth10x101.jpg
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h89/Aja-Sammati/SoapRack1.jpg


----------



## Kalne

I don't have any photos of my regular market or shows. My display seems to change every time. LOL I would love to get a banner esp. when I'm using my canopy. But I need to decide on a design and I'm really s-l-o-w at deciding those sorts of things. LOL But here a few photos from a couple events. The first is a small table top display I put together at a gift/antique shop on the 4th of July weekend. The other two are at a small show I did on the lawn of a bed and breakfast last summer. I was happy with the way both of these turned out.


----------



## winestonefarm

anyone know a good place to find the canopy?


----------



## icboers

I don't sell soap, but i got one f those canopys from Wal-Mart. I think it was around $70 on sale. I beleive it was earlier in the year when i bought mine but they might have some on sale now as it is close to the end of the summer.

Also Cabela's or Academy or Gander Mtn. might have something at a decent price.

Karla


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Yep, got mine from Wal-mart too, it was $88 at the one I went to. Academy near me was more expensive.


----------



## adillenal

I have an EZ UP that I bought at Sam's. It is 2 years old and has been nothing but trouble. Areound $200. I have replaced all of the supports and finally just started repairing them. Ugly but functional. I seem to break a support everytime I use it. I bought one of the cheap ones from Wal-Mart as a backup but have never used it. Maybe I should drag it out and see if it is a sgood or better than my EZ Up.


----------



## icboers

Mine is not an EZ-Up, but I can't remember what brand it is. i know it is green. I haven't had any trouble with mine. i have some friends that had an EZ-Up and they have trouble with theirs also so maybe try to get a different one.

Karla


----------



## Kalne

Hmmmm, I bought an EZ-UP from Sam's this year for around $200. No problems with it yet using it once a week only since June. I thought it looked sturdier than the canopies WM carried and we have a lot of wind here. I hope I made the right decision. I might look for a cheaper end-of-season sale model because there are times I'd like to have two.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Mine was $50.00 at our local Bi-Mart. I just kept looking for that kill deal  Tammy


----------



## buckrun

I would like to caution you to weight your instant canopies. This is a horror of ours when we see we have been set up next to Ez-up or other instant shelters. The little tiny sticks that poke in the ground will not hold them in a decent wind. Besides messing up your own stuff the potential exists for the whole thing to cartwheel into your neighbors inventory too. We have seen this happen many times over the years and it is very upsetting to all concerned often resulting in very bad feelings and ruined weekends as well as futile ongoing lawsuits. There are many really easy effective ways for weighting the canopies in place. The Ez-up used to be a good product- steel and sturdy but they found they could sell the aluminum and cheaper lightweight units better and so many people still expect them to stand up to the weather. Since we do festivals for a living and all year in any kind of weather we invested in a heavy sturdy well made canopy by Trimline of Arkansas. It was nice to support a local buisness as well.
They make a great product and can customize it for your use. It takes longer to set up but it is worth it the first time you have to fight 80 mph straight line winds!

There are so many wonderful features of these canopies- air vents - rounded dome top so sheds water with no poking at the corners to keep it from collapsing with water weight. Very heavy zippers and we opted for a 100 percent UV blocking awning to sit under out of the sun. It has been a great investment.

Lee
http://www.flourish.com/trimline.html

Lee


----------



## Kalne

Another benefit for a more expensive model is having walls. We usually only attach one and it saves us from being in the sun as it sets during our evening market.


----------



## adillenal

Lee - I have concrete weights that hang from the top of each corner of my canopy. I have had to add additonal weights only once and I did so by using 5 gallon buckets full of water in addition to the other weights. It was a horrible day. I was afraid to take the tent down since I was afraid it would blow away in the process so had to wait it out. DH had to come help me dismantle. Luckily I was only 15 miles from the house that day.
I certainly agree that weights are necessary.


----------



## buckrun

We have been there too- afraid to disassemble during a blow!
The festival life is not for the faint of heart!
L


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Farmer's markets here require you have canopy weights, no weights- no set-up.


----------



## Kalne

Dh made weights for my canopy. Concrete wrapped in wood. The legs of the canopy get screwed into the wood. It looks nice.


----------



## Guest

For nice weights that look good, my hubby made me some.. take pvc pipe, 4 inch will work, need four end caps.. cut the pipe the length you want, fill with cement, put eye bolt in wet cement to hook unto too.. they are wonderful... they hang nice and straight and easy to take up or down.. 
Barb


----------



## Aja-Sammati

NIce weight ideas! I just bungee gallon water bottles to the canopy legs :lol


----------



## adillenal

If you look t the back right side of my booth in the picture on the first page you can see one of those PVC filled with concrete weights in action.


----------

